# Ice is coming, condition your door seals!



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have always wiped my door seals with some silicone spray, sprayed into a rag and wiped on the seals. works well enough but seems I always need to reapply around February.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I darn near broke a handle this morning after a night of heavy rain froze over. The part of the handle that pulls out froze to the part that is attached to the door. Luckily common sense prevailed before yanking the whole handle out of the door. 

If that ever happens to anybody else, get the handle un-stuck before opening the door. Use one hand to pull the handle while using the other to push against the door immediately behind the movable part of the handle. Flying backwards when an iced-over handle finally yields is not fun.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

too will soon the snow :dry:
buy a special tool for seals









we have a much sterner winter, but I have a never froze door


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Ah, to live and die in Florida!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I have always wiped my door seals with some silicone spray, sprayed into a rag and wiped on the seals. works well enough but seems I always need to reapply around February.


:iagree: ............but I just spray it on and wipe off the overspray. It also helps keeps the rubber soft during the summer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> :iagree: ............but I just spray it on and wipe off the overspray. It also helps keeps the rubber soft during the summer.


Maybe my aim is off but I seemed to get more on the door & paint than I could on the gaskets, LOL. Also in aerosol form seems I am not getting enough on. I can saturate a rag and get more even coverage which seems to last longer. 

Was reading more on this subject last night and a few others mentioned using 'Mothers VLR' on their gaskets. Was going to pick some up but decided not to spend $7.50 on something that might not work as well as silicone spray. Was shocked how many brands of silicone spray you can find, even AMSOIL makes one.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mothers makes a great protectant spray that works really good. Its a special formula designed for rubbers, plastics and vinyl. Ive used it on my weather stripping and it does a fine job. I WOULD NOT recommend using a silicone base product nor dialectric grease for this application. Reason being is they attract way too much dirt in a short period time and that isnt good for any seal. Take this advise from a car detailing expert. Ive experience alot of products and when it comes to rubber, vinyl and plastic and paint and trim, i know my stuff. Believe that.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

What does conditioning your door seals do? Sorry I love in a desert idk what it does


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> What does conditioning your door seals do? Sorry I love in a desert idk what it does
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It helps them not stick and fade and crack and deteriate quick. That is where mothers protectant comes in.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

So do you recommend me condition em regardless of ice too protect em?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> So do you recommend me condition em regardless of ice too protect em?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would yeah. Its better to do them now and do it regularly atleast once a month to preserve the weather stripping and seals so over time, they don't age nearly as bad. In fact, I would do every single piece of weather stripping on the car..even the w/s apart of the hood. The more that protectant is applied, the better it will help it seal and keep water and dust out. I wouldn't suggest using the dialectric grease like the owners manual says to bec it attracts dirt and dust horribly. That's why when you apply it to spark plug boots, you will see dirt inside of them and how bad they look after a month or two. Dirt+ weatherstripping= disaster to sealing and longevity.


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I live in Saskatchewan and my doors froze pretty solid. When if pulled on the handle I felt like it was gonna snap. So I body checked my door, pretty hard. but it worked, I got it open. My shoulder was sure sore for work. This story has no point, I just felt like sharing ? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got into the habit of taking the soft part of my fist and hitting around the door edges. I take it the spray is ok for the super thin paint we have on the car? Would a layer of wax on the painted surfaces help or hurt the cause? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I got into the habit of taking the soft part of my fist and hitting around the door edges. I take it the spray is ok for the super thin paint we have on the car? Would a layer of wax on the painted surfaces help or hurt the cause?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Are you talking about a spray wax and then applying actual wax over it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

